# Just for fun guess the splash results.



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

N/sw2?


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it cheating to ask for a pedigree??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Could be... She is by Hollywood Dun It out of Start Again by Gun Start


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Either way, I'm going to come to Ohio and take her. I'm not far away. Could be there in a few hours.  Better lock her up


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

She is well guarded by 9 dogs along with Remington and smith and Wasson. LOL

I will have a foal out of her for sale in a few months.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Who's the sire?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Roosters Wrangler


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I have no clue, but she is so pretty. If she disappears she's not in at my place...*walks away whistling suspiciously*


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Do I need to load my 12 ga??? LOL.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

QH all the way, and DROP DEAD GORGEOUS !!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm going with the safe visual bet of negative, but it took me a while to think on it after I saw her trace back to Mr Gunsmoke. Will be very cool to see results!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I would have said the same thing 3 years ago....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think negative too. Again, it's visual for me. I see no front white, and face white at the top of her head instead of the bottom. Having said that, however, I have not seen any SW2 or SW3 positives yet, and am very interested in how they present phenotypically. Has she been tested for frame or tobiano out of curiosity?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

NO no need to test for Toby as there is non in her back ground at all. Frame maybe but again not really in her pedigree.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

*cough* Tobiano and frame can both hide *cough*


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes they can hide but this pedigee has no unknowns in it. Each and every horse is well documented and I know and have seen too many of the get of all these horses and non have had any that can not be explained by the other side of the pedigree. Toby hiding for what 8+ generations? Posible but highly unlikely with all the horses produced from each of these lines.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oooooh she is a QH isn't she? No tobiano then. Bad Chiilaa!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya she is a QH. So Splash going to Gun Smoke is a high posiblity.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmmm. Can't wait to see the results on this one


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a bit more to chew on.

First filly.





































Second one. Colt.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

sire(s) of those two? stunning horses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the sire if the bay filly. Only picture I have of him. He is Nu Chex To Cash top and Peppy San/Doc Olena bottom.










The pally colt is by Smart and Shiney so some of the white could have come from him as he is from a line bottom side that was a crop out. He him self so fare has not produced many full paint foals.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm subscribing because I'm curious about it. It would be quite interesting if she were positive for Spl2 or Spl3. 

I'm guessing the palomino colt got his splash from Smart and Shiney though.. I'm on the fence about the bay filly. That front sock is awfully high and her blaze is rather bottom heavy. But at the same time, my mare's nose is mostly white (out of a frame and splash mare) and she came up N/N for Splash. She doesn't have the higher socks though... :think:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Quite posible. But 2 for 2 with 2 different sires...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm thinking positive for splash. Just based off of the first fillies facial markings. Let's see if I've learned anything over my years here. And yes, you may need to load the 12 gauge. I'm only a few hours away from you. *giggles evilly*


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is hard to say. If it had only been one or the same sire both times then who knows. But 2 for 2 by 2 different sires. Makes me think there is someing going on. Put a note on the paperwork that if she was neg to let me know and to talk about other posibilities.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Because I have no patience...has UC Davis confirmed receipt of your sample yet?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Dear GOD they're so cute! I love the little guy by Smart and Shiney!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes just got an email today saying they have it. So now the wait in on for 5-10 days. Anyone know if they are getting them done faster then what they say? Seems the last test I had done there was done faster but it has been a bit and can not remember.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> I'm subscribing because I'm curious about it. It would be quite interesting if she were positive for Spl2 or Spl3.
> 
> I'm guessing the palomino colt got his splash from Smart and Shiney though.. I'm on the fence about the bay filly. That front sock is awfully high and her blaze is rather bottom heavy. But at the same time, my mare's nose is mostly white (out of a frame and splash mare) and she came up N/N for Splash. She doesn't have the higher socks though... :think:


The filly has a big belly spot so I am thinking she is splash. Just not sure if she got if from the mare or the sire. It she has not had 2 crop outs out of 2 foals by 2 different sires I would never bother to test her. Now I am curiouse to know.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

The tests I sent had results in two business days, inclusive of the receipt day. I got the results email in the evening, which would be right around 5pm pacific time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Firstly, I am an absolute ignoramus when it comes to horse genetics, so anything I say is a wild guess. I'm saying yes, just due to the makings of the foals.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

CCH so you think I MIGHT have the results tomorrow?? That would just be too cool as I realy am not good at the wait and see game. I am having a hard time holding off on the mare foaling this year. Last year was not bad but this year. Oh want it to hit the groud NOW.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What I am wondering is IF she carries it then she also must carrie the surpression gene also. That is really the only thing that makes sence. But who knows until they get a test for that too.

What would be cool is if she is a carrier as I am 99.9% sure Smart and Shiney is also (although he does not have full APHA papers) that would give Will a chance to be Homozygous for splash.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Just for some more fun. This is the sire of her dam.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been stalking this thread for a couple of days now....I wish you'd get the results already! LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Me too. Last time I had a test run through UC Davis it took 6 days from the day they received it. So sometime next week most likely.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Subscribing! I've been watching this thread... and don't want to miss the results!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like I was wrong on their speediness. I suppose they have a higher volume now that the test availability has become more widely known, plus new AQHA & APHA group panels, plus the early foals being sent in. I have my fingers crossed that you might get results tonight though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am hoping the same thing but not really holding my breath. My cell did ding when this come through the notification to my email. Was hopping it was the report. Oh well. Based on other tests through Davis I am not really expecting it until about Wed. But I will not at all complane if it comes earlier.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Well from what I understand from friends they are really backed up. So this might take a bit. Man this is as bad as christmas.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok just received the results back. She is N/N for all 3. So now off to test for Frame. I think it is a wast but based on the first filly she could be. Either that of the stallion is the lest marked Splash in history.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

You may already know this, but UC Davis will not need a new sample, just email or call them to set up additional tests on the already used sample. Then you add the test & pay for it online. That should cut 2-3 days off of the waiting period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya I know plus they told me they are running the test today so should have the results mon or tuea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

